
Battle of Manila - domnuprofesor
https://en.historylapse.org/philippines-campaign#battle-of-manila
======
ChrisGranger
Please don't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated by
your submissions.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

